#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Well Test Analysis

## nazia.siddiqui7

Hello,



I am new user in this forum. I am starting my career in petroleum industry in Well test interpretation. I hve very little knowledge in this field. Could anyone kindly upload some professional and conceptual course materials for me. 

Thank you very much in advanceSee More: Well Test Analysis

----------


## Shakespear

Do keyword "Well test" searches on 4share.com and you will find interesting material.

Look here

http://www.fanarco.net/plus/viewtopic.php?p=7331#7331

And read this paper and you will learn something about Good and Bad data in Well Tests.

http://www.wellevaluations.com/newsletters/20051211135287918.pdf

The rest is DOING it with someone who KNOWS WELL how to do it !!!!! Otherwise you will not know what is and is not important and when.

Good Luck  :Smile:

----------


## Shakespear

Some may like this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Smile:

----------


## kader_007

Hi,
a good point to start from is to have a look at the Fekete site, they have a free useful library of papers and video short courses that are really outstanding to help you start with this matter.

Here is the link for their technical library:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy!

----------


## kader_007

> nazia
otherwise you can take a look at another post in here! (egpet) which is already well documented with useful links!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

Very comprehensive and informative, study material on Well Test Analysis:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


other links for well test analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

